# Avelia Liberty Excursion?



## JermyZP (Jun 28, 2022)

Is there a possibility that Amtrak will have a rail excursion around America for the Avelia Liberty? I would like to hear your thoughts and what routes they should do if they do the excursion.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jun 28, 2022)

Not sure why they would do that given that it is an electric train and will travel only between Boston and Washington. Undoubtedly there will be a big grand rollout of service just before it begins revenue service. I just can't envision that they would take a national tour.


----------



## JermyZP (Jun 28, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> Not sure why they would do that given that it is an electric train and will travel only between Boston and Washington. Undoubtedly there will be a big grand rollout of service just before it begins revenue service. I just can't envision that they would take a national tour.


They have done a national tour for both the ICE and X2000 back in the 90s. They were electric trains but were pulled by the EMD F-40PH.


----------



## jis (Jun 28, 2022)

JermyZP said:


> They have done a national tour for both the ICE and X2000 back in the 90s. They were electric trains but were pulled by the EMD F-40PH.


And neither were ever meant to really operate in the US. It was to introduce a concept to the Americans that they were ignorant of. Now with decades of Acela service and several years of Brightline in the bag, such is not needed any more.


----------



## jiml (Jun 28, 2022)

JermyZP said:


> They have done a national tour for both the ICE and X2000 back in the 90s. They were electric trains but were pulled by the EMD F-40PH.


Actually the ICE was pulled by the EMD/Seimens F69PHAC test set.


----------



## Willbridge (Jun 29, 2022)

jis said:


> And neither were ever meant to really operate in the US. It was to introduce a concept to the Americans that they were ignorant of. Now with decades of Acela service and several years of Brightline in the bag, such is not needed any more.


My dad left a message for me from the phone booth of the ICE going through the Willamette Valley, knowing that I would be envious. I got even in 1995 with a message for him from a payphone in Coors Field on Opening Day at the new ballpark.


----------



## joelkfla (Jun 29, 2022)

I just happen to have watched this nice YouTube documenting the X2000 & ICE tours a couple of days ago:


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jun 29, 2022)

American citizens in the 80's and 90's not only had an unhealthy dose of American exceptionalism, but genuinely thought trains were a thing of the past; essentially, antiquated technology. People of that era, to a good approximation, didn't have good insights into rail overseas. Nowadays, its pretty widely known and acknowledged that not only do other countries have fantastic rail/transportation systems that work undeniably well, but that America ought to do more with its own rail system.

That was a long winded way of saying an Avelia tour is not necessary.
Also, social media helps.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Jun 29, 2022)

Tlcooper93 said:


> American citizens in the 80's and 90's not only had an unhealthy dose of American exceptionalism, but genuinely thought trains were a thing of the past; essentially, antiquated technology. People of that era, to a good approximation, didn't have good insights into rail overseas. Nowadays, its pretty widely known and acknowledged that not only do other countries have fantastic rail/transportation systems that work undeniably well, but that America ought to do more with its own rail system.
> 
> That was a long winded way of saying an Avelia tour is not necessary.
> Also, social media helps.



American exceptionalism continues to be used for many of the wrong reasons. But more to your point, you have it right: today's communications technology allows infinite means to show off the advances via media and social media. Millions more will see it now than could have experienced it in person in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## jis (Jun 29, 2022)

Willbridge said:


> My dad left a message for me from the phone booth of the ICE going through the Willamette Valley, knowing that I would be envious. I got even in 1995 with a message for him from a payphone in Coors Field on Opening Day at the new ballpark.


I rode both the X2000 and the ICE when they operated in revenue service briefly on the NEC.


----------



## Tlcooper93 (Jun 29, 2022)

jis said:


> I rode both the X2000 and the ICE when they operated in revenue service briefly on the NEC.


I had no idea they actually used those for revenue service. That's truly incredible. Riding an ICE in America must feel trippy.


----------



## jis (Jun 29, 2022)

Tlcooper93 said:


> I had no idea they actually used those for revenue service. That's truly incredible. Riding an ICE in America must feel trippy.


IIRC they substitued one Metroliner schedule for a week or two.


----------



## jiml (Jun 29, 2022)

Although I've ridden the ICE descendants several times in Germany and the Netherlands, I'm not sure they (at the time) were suited for the North American market. On the other hand, had the X2000 been accepted it might still be running today as it is in Sweden. Proven technology - look no further than Amtrak's AEM7s and their long life.


----------



## jiml (Jun 29, 2022)

jis said:


> I rode both the X2000 and the ICE when they operated in revenue service briefly on the NEC.


Lucky!


----------

